# These little creatures are not only cute, they're wonderfully useful!



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

http://knitty.com/ISSUEwinter05/PATTpocketcreatures.html

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

My Mum suffered badly from depression,all her life, made worse when she was going through the change.Both my brother and I have it, but thank goodness not as bad as Mum,I have been walking up the road, feeling OK when suddenly its like a black cloud come down,and I feel really bad,


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

they are so sweet
thanks


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

This was posted by one of our KPers:
I thought it might be helpful to read in case you missed the post......



Elsie Shufflebottom said:


> Do you know someone who suffers depression? This is a blog by someone who has suffered, who knows what is helpful. Even if your life is not touched by the blight that is depression, this is a blog that is well written and who knows when you might need her words?
> http://www.cosmicgirlie.com/2014/02/27/listen-talk/


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks so much


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

I did miss this and I thank you for sharing. Depression is a hard thing to live with. Gaynell


Rafiki said:


> This was posted by one of our KPers:
> I thought it might be helpful to read in case you missed the post......


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you for sharing...I can see a few of these joining in with my grand-kids flock of toys I've made them...I may even make some for myself to help keep my hands warm... :thumbup: :thumbup: 

We all need a smile now and then...and going through chemo, I can use all the smiling and laughter I can find.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Mary Cardiff said:


> My Mum suffered badly from depression,all her life, made worse when she was going through the change.Both my brother and I have it, but thank goodness not as bad as Mum,I have been walking up the road, feeling OK when suddenly its like a black cloud come down,and I feel really bad,


That sounds like what was happening to me this past summer. I could be watching TV and it would cross through my body, or reading, knitting etc etc. We had a warm summer it may be due to that. I also have a growth on my kidney, adrenal gland, called adrenal adoma and one of the symptoms can be depression but it is not active so I should not have any symptoms I have also had to go on high blood pressure pills in the past year because my pressure is up the doctor cannot figure out why. Anyway I am having a ct scan in April to see if the growth has gotten older. I have not had that feeling since this summer. Boy am I way of the subject. :thumbdown:


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

How can they be useful? Sorry dont get t


----------



## Latou (Sep 15, 2013)

Have two threads got mixed up here? I'm confused too.


----------



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

Latou said:


> Have two threads got mixed up here? I'm confused too.


Me too 
:roll:


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

knittinginma said:


> How can they be useful? Sorry dont get t


The Toasty Pocket Creatures have a little bag of rice in them that can be warmed or cooled. Warmed to take with you to warm your hands or use as you would a heating pad, or cooled to use on a bump on the head for a little one. Holding a pocket creature on your bumped knee would be much preferable to a bag of frozen peas to a child.


----------



## pinkwitch (Mar 24, 2012)

oh I LOVE toy patterns - thanks for the link!!


----------

